# Rain, Tents and outdoor events.....



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

scenerio......it's been raining for the past month....hard....making up for the 7 friggin' years of drought all at once.

So, it's afternoon. there's a strong hint of potential rain and it's time to setup the bar & ap table.....there are garages emptied but still they are garages.....130 guests.....tent is up for guest tables......when do you make the call on where to setup? 

Clears up, sky is blue with some clouds and it's time to setup outdoor buffet table......rain drops startup and dang if it's not pourring.......

Anyone have rain stories or advice?


----------



## saffron (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi shroomgirl~

From the initial consultation with the client, if there are plans for outdoor or indoor/outdoor affair "Plan B" is always discussed. So the 'what if' scenario in the event of rain is discussed with all possibilities/contingencies. Also disclosed are the company's policy that once a decision is made day of event, it's executed without and changes.

Decision of where to set up is done upn arrival. A collaborative "executive decision" is made. Once set up, no changes are made to reset.

I rely on www.weather.com which will give a 10 forecast and on the day of the event an hour-by-hour forecast. It reduces the client's anxiety and reduces element of surprise. So the psychological parts can be head off in advance.

Finally, the staff must be capable of executing the party no matter what the conditions. If they are smiling and bring their vibrant energy then it's all good.

Saffron


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

One sidelight: If you're renting tents, make sure you know exactly what you are actually getting.

I did a combination Octoberfest/Taste Of event for a shopping plaza one year. According to the tent people they would take care of everything: erecting the tents, tear down, the whole enchalada.

Apparently, "everything" did not include repairing the holes they drilled in the blacktop for the stakes, which created some ill-feelings to say the least.

Lesson learned. When renting tents (or any large equipment) I try to think of every negative contingency and make sure it's covered in the contract.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree with you 100%. It was always discussed ahead of time. I used to go by better safe then sorry rule . If slightest doubt, I had tents erected day before at least. Down here in Florida you rent them with A/C otherwise you die from heat. It is a costly item to add to the tab but in order to do the function correctly one must do it.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

fans......how many and what kind to order? 

corner tent fans, oscillating misting fans, huge fans.......

Making the decision as soon as you get to the site really makes sense, even if it turns out to be beautiful weather and you've opted for the less attractive indoor scenerio.......there's no hesitation, no rushing to move in loaded tables from a deluge......


----------

